# منتديات القانون الخاص > الشريعة الإسلامية > القرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية الشريفة >  الطفل المعجزة / عبد الرازق أشرف وتلاوة عطرة

## ashrafsalah

أعزائي 
مشكورين على هذا المنتدى الرائع 
ولا يسعني إلا أن أشارك بأجمل شيئ عندي وهو ابني عبدالرازق بتلاوة طيبة من سورة لقمان 

أرجو ان تنال إعجابكم

إلى حضراتكم الرابط
http://www.4shared.com/audio/lp-GwRsV/____.html

----------

